# Going to try my first cut out



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Fishmaster50 said:


> So any suggestion on how to or what is best way would be helpful.


First, decide whether inside or outside access will be easier for you. Look at the type of construction, ease of access, shade vs. sun or other factors. Use a 3 lb. sledge, a Sawzall, and a pry bar. Be careful of live electrical wires, bad floors, and other hazards. Drink plenty of fluids. Have a queen clip and, if you have them, a bee vac and a generator to power it.



> What do you actual cut the comb out with ( big bread knife?).


I prefer a large putty knife, but a bread knife works well.



> I figured this would be a good start to learn.


Sounds like it will be.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

if it was me - and you can do to the house what you want - find what set of wall studs there in - take chain saw or sawsall and cut out the top plate all down the sides to the floor and haul home still in the wall. Then work them out as time allows.


----------



## johnwratcliff (Feb 24, 2015)

That is extreme. Watch a YouTube video. Try something from the dirt rooster. Cut outs can be fun but be careful


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

Went today and did cut out. Took a chain saw and cut boards on each side. Pulled off boards and bees was in one stud space above a window. A 14 by 16 inch space and that was it!!! I got 4 full frames and 4 half frames. Not much honey either. Lots of brood didn't see queen. Not sure how they would of made thru winter but I'm going to feed them good. They are in a single deep box and what do you think if I take a super from one of my other hives with at least 4 capped frames and put on them for winter stores?


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Fishmaster50 said:


> what do you think if I take a super from one of my other hives with at least 4 capped frames and put on them for winter stores?


I would give this colony much more capped honey than that. I would feed the hives that I took the honey from if they need it instead of feeding this colony.


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

Here it's been almost two weeks and these guy are going nuts!!! I put a super on them when I got them home( it's was drawn already) they have filled it with 40 pounds of 2/1 sugar syrup already and still wants more. I put a deep on today ( a weak hive robbed out) below the super. And gave another 8 pounds of syrup. Seem to bring in pollen on their own too! Hope I get them bulked up enough for winter.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

You've discovered the best way to get them wintered. The box of comb mattered as much as syrup. They need somewhere to store the syrup, so adding comb matters. That hive should winter just fine.


----------



## Steeler (Aug 31, 2016)

Curious how this hive made it through winter?


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

They didn't make it. Had plenty of stores. Thought there was lots of bees but it didn't seem to when I opened it up. Try again this year!


----------

